# Mobility Big Dipper Loader



## BTS

I just got this loader the other day off of Craigslist, the guy said it ran but the carb needed cleaned, i got it started but it ran rough and wouldn't stay running. I got it home and cleaned the carb and it now runs great. arty:
The little thing can pick up 2000lbs easy  , it turns on a dime and goes over 15mph (kinda scary going that fast)
Has anyone ever used one of these? it's a blast to drive and it is very easy to get in and out of places. I am planing on inclosing the cap for this winter.
It does need more aggressive tires or chains, i also think front wheel weights would help too. I was really surprised on how well it drove on loose dirt, gravel, ect.
It does have a harder time going in wet grass because the front tires just spin due to lack of tread.


----------



## Thomas

Beefy beast ain't she,heck of a bucket also..gas or diesel? 3 or 4 clyd.?


----------



## pogobill

Never seen anything like it! Pretty cool. Is it front wheel drive, rear wheel steering? Looks that way. Have fun and be careful!


----------



## BTS

It has a 4 cylinder Ford 172ci industrial gas engine. This is the same engine out of a Ford 800 series tractor.
It is front wheel drive, rear wheel steer, it's a lot like driving a forklift.


----------



## jhngardner367

There was one like that at a construction site near here. They had AG treads,because of the mud/sand,and they had made a set of forks for the bucket. I was repairing one of their large compressors,and it was pretty cool to watch that thing work!


----------



## BTS

It seems like you don't see these loaders to often, the local tractor salvage yard has 3 or 4 that they use to haul parts around.
I'm planing on getting AG tires for it, i am also thinking about putting on duals for better stability, It's a little tippy with the single tires on it.
I am planing on building a set of pallet forks that go in place of the bucket.
So far i love this loader, i can go anywhere and turn in circles in tight places. 
The one thing i didn't like about this loader was the gas tank location.
It was under the hood an impossible to get gas into it and if any gas was dumped it went onto the exhaust manifold.
I ended up moving the gas tank under the seat, there was plenty of room because under the seat is a weight box that was full of sand. It was also full of water due to no drain hole, the box was rusting bad so i cleaned it out and made a new home for the gas tank.


----------



## jhngardner367

You had better find something to use in place of the sand,because that was what was used as a counter weight for the bucket.
Without it,you'll do a nose-stand,with a load on it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Nice find you scored, BTS. Good idea adding duels to the front for stability. Smart move relocating the fuel tank too, but I have to agree with jhngardner, add more counter weight to replace the sand you removed. Can't wait to see pictures when you're finished all the modifications!


----------



## BTS

I was already planning on adding weight to the back, that's why it has the pipe sticking out the back. I have some Massey-Harris wheel weights that weigh around 300lbs each. I'm going to try and get them on there some how.
When i got this loader it had a small gas tank on the fender, it also looks like the paint on the hood is a little "burned" from the previous owner. I bet he caught it on fire and then put on the small tank.
I'm just now pricing tires, i have found some 5X15" AG tread tires, it's only going to cost $300 for four new tires. Right now i am working on inclosing the cap, i already have the windshield in and today i am going to put in the back window and start on a door.


----------



## Thomas

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## jhngardner367

It sounds as if it's gonna be a li'l screamer ! POST PICS !!


----------



## oaker

I own one of these also. Mine is a 4x4 with a continental diesel. I have had if for about 12 yrs and have done numerous repairs. Just got done putting in new seals on the front wheel motors. Had a heck of a time finding the right ones but got it done. I also have a parts book. I got lucky because the company that used to build these was sold to a company close to where I live.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

oaker said:


> I own one of these also. Mine is a 4x4 with a continental diesel. I have had if for about 12 yrs and have done numerous repairs. Just got done putting in new seals on the front wheel motors. Had a heck of a time finding the right ones but got it done. I also have a parts book. I got lucky because the company that used to build these was sold to a company close to where I live.


Sure would be nice to see some pictures of your loader,oaker. BTW, welcome to the forum. Bye


----------



## BTS

I would love to see pictures of your 4X4 mobility


----------



## D67chevelle

I have three of these machines. Two 2wd and a 4wd. A little history on them is they were originally made by Dimco. They called them the Big Dipper. They first were built in Alice, ND. Then moved to Fargo, ND. My 4wd was built in Fargo in 1968 and is a Dimco. The other two are Mobilitys built in 1974. I have lots of info on these machines. They came with front wheel weights but they are hard to find now. Most had a 300 and 600lb counter weight on the rear. One of my 2wheelers has another 400lb bolted to the steps by the seet. Any questions just ask and it will try to answer them


----------



## BTS

WOW That is nice, i wish i had one 4 wheel drive like that.
If i give you the serial numbers off of my loader, could you get me the year?
I have always wondered what the years is but i could never find a site to compare numbers.
Thank you for all of your info.

I got some rear weights put on my old mobility, i put a full set of IH 2 Piece weights on it, the weights weigh around 150lbs for each half, so i have approximately 600lbs on the back. I am just now getting ready to order industrial tread tires for it, i am getting four and i am going to put duals on it.
I then need to put on a inline fuel pump, because the gas tank is about level with the carburetor so if i go up a hill it likes to run out of gas.

Here is a picture of the weights that i added


----------



## D67chevelle

If you send your serial number I can try to let you know on a year. There is hardly any info out there on these machines. The info that I have is for the earlier years. I can say that your Machine was built after 1972. My 2wd ones are 1972 models. They however do not have the sheet metal under and around the seat like that. I have seen a machine just like yours at a fertilizer plant in Nebraska.


----------



## tinrat

*Mobility w/ Fork mast.*

WoW!!! I just bought 2 of these machines. One ( a Big Dipper) with a fork truck mast and a parts machine (newer Dipper II) The parts machine is fairly complete but everything appears locked up on it. BUT!!, the older machine needed a lot...LOL. I drained the fuel tank (a homemade stainless one), scratched the points and changed out 2 sparkplugs and it runs like a top. Will try to post some pictures soon. It appears that the manufacture date may be part of the Mobility serial tag. I believe I have like a '74 and an '83. perhaps I have no clue but the tag has these #s spaced out and separated. I will post more details w/ pics soon. I've only had it 2 days and messed w/it first time last night.
Don


----------



## tinrat

*Mobility Pair*

Here are pics of my Mobilitys. The '76 (first 5 pictures) has the battery located behind R front tire fender. On the '81 (second 5 pictures), the R front tire fender is stainless and houses the fuel tank and the battery is located under the seat. I removed the pebbles from the '76's under seat "rock box" (was around 500# of wet gravel) The '81 has one brake line where the '76 has each drive tire on a separate brake. Both machines were used by the same company and I wonder if they were company "tweeked" to accommodate their own specific job. Anyone with any documentation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trucker-2213

Hi I have a mobility dipper 4x2 hydrostatic drive, but it won't drive ant idea what it could be or where I might start looking for a parts manual or repair manual? Thanks Bill


----------



## bluerock1

Hello Bill,

First reply went into limbo or somewhere. Reply 2shorter version) My loader has a parking brake set up on the front drive wheels. It consists of a sprocket bolted to the back of each wheel hub, a pivoting arm with 2 pins that engage the sprocket when actuated. You may want to check to see if yours has this setup and it is stuck engaged.

I am looking for directions to properly adjust the drive pedal assy. on a 4x4 hydrostat. Anyone have info. on this?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## oaker

*Parts manual*

Its been a long time since I checked on this thread. I do have a parts book/manual. If I ever get time, I might just upload the whole thing so everyone can use it. I just have to scan in the whole thing and then convert to pdf or something. I should get some pics of mine here too, but I only have so much time. I believe the manual is for both 2 and 4 wheel/ gas and diesel.


----------



## skysam13

that's a super antique tractor. how much did you get it for on craigslist?


----------



## rsvp11

Hi there guys. One of these is up for sale in Lethbridge Alberta tmrw. Any clue what its worth? i don't know how well it runs or drives, and based on age id say it looks to be in okay condition, not great but not terrible.


----------



## rsvp11

Hey guys any idea what they're worth? One for sale in Lethbridge AB tomorrow


----------



## D67chevelle

A 60's model Dimco was sold on a auction sale not long ago around North Dakota for $1300. It had round fenders, curved rear weight, and no roll bars. It looked in good shape. I was not at the sale so couldn't say to much more on it


----------



## tinrat

revamp.... HOMEMADE DUALS!!!! Makes all the difference in the world as these things have too much torque and power for their size and weight, they spin out so easy and get stuck on wet pavement (almost). And I have about 700 # of extra ballast under the seat. I may try to make wheel weights to go between the duels.


----------



## skunkhome

I would expect its lift capacity to be limited by its front engine design and short wheelbase despite the built in counterweight. I felt a little better about it when I saw the pictures with the homemade weight rack. I realize because of the pivot point and fulcrum being midship it doesn't have the requirement for counter balance that a forklift would but still looks inadequate in stock configuration. Be careful and don't drive with load lifted more than a few inched off ground.


----------



## BTS

Duals help a lot, I got R-4 tread tires on my Mobility and that extra tread helps a lot!. Although the front of these loaders are so light, I'm planing on fluid filling the tires.

These loaders pickup a surprising amount of weight, my loader can pick up 2000lbs and set it on a trailer. The engine in the picture that it is holding up is around 1600lbs (guessing) the engine is out of a Minneapolis Moline G1000


----------



## Gkahle1

Does anyone know where I can find a Mobility Big Dipper in relatively good condition? Thanks!


----------



## Zaplac

*Sylvester Dimmer - Designer & Developer of Dimco "Dipper" Loader*

Sylvester Dimmer, now 91 years old, along with his brother, Donald Dimmer, deceased, designed and developed this loader. Mr. Dimmer was not surprised that the machines still run and work well today. He was, however, surprised to learn that we could find pictures of it on the Internet !!


----------



## Zaplac

*Sylvester Dimmer*

This is a picture of Sylvester Dimmer on 12/22/2015


----------



## Dimco49AW

*Dim Co owner myself !!*

What year is it ? I have 7 of them all older 2 of the very early years late 50s / early 60s. My Uncle Donald Dimmer and his brother Sylvester started the company in Alice North Dakota. I also have parts


----------



## flhusa1

*vistron big dipper*

i have a big dipper with a Vistron I.D. tag. anybody have any info i can have?it has a 172 c.u. inch ford tractor engine. has separate steering brake pedals. big steel counterweight on back. two shifters that appear to be forward reverse and 4 speeds. think vistron was a company and that was their tag for equipment inventory. there is nothing that says mobility or dimco on my big dipper. there is a big dipper decal visible on the front. gas tank over the engine. square fenders. battery on right side behind front fender.


----------



## 57bdf

*1973 big dipper 2 wheel drive*

We own a 1973 Big Dipper made in Fargo ND Serial # 2393 -- We have the transmission out of it directly behind the clutch and were looking for some parts for this tranny. On the case is a T 9 and this tranny is forward and reverse. I was wondering if anyone had a book on it or some info on how to maybe find parts. or is this transmission in anything else around 1973?


----------



## bluerock1

*Mobility*

57bdf,

Check the contacts in this thread, like #33 Dimco49AW. He states that he has some parts. I have contacted the following with some success in the past:

Eric at NMC-Wollard 715-858-7245 or 715-835-3151

Jeff at Maverick Equipment 715-643-3904

I'm sure the trans unit you are having trouble with was used in other equipment as well. If someone can ID the manufacturer you should be able to find parts for it. I can't help you with that since mine is a small dipper and is all hydrostatic 4 wheel drive.

Good Luck!
Mike K.


----------



## 57bdf

bluerock1,
Thanks for the information you have given me on the contacts. I will continue to use these contacts to try to find our transmission parts. Thanks again!
Brad


----------



## 57bdf

*Mobility Big Dipper*



Dimco49AW said:


> What year is it ? I have 7 of them all older 2 of the very early years late 50s / early 60s. My Uncle Donald Dimmer and his brother Sylvester started the company in Alice North Dakota. I also have parts


Do you have or know of anyone who has parts for the transmissions on a 1973 mobility?


----------



## spikestreeservi

*Parts Manual*

I was wondering if it would be possible to get a copy of the parts manual if anyone has one. I just got one this summer and am having to do a lot of repairs. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Scraphappy66

*My Dipper*

I was searching for an oil sending unit for my big dipper and came across this forum. After reading some of the posts I figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. 

I see that some of the loaders on here are gas and some diesel. Well mine runs on propane. I was told by the guy I bought it from that it was used in a meat plant in South St Paul MN. I guess you can't use gas or diesel when handling meat so they converted it to propane. Whether that's true or not I don't know. 

I've been doing research for a few years now and haven't had much luck finding anything. One thing I do notice on this board is that everyone's machine is a little bit different. 

I bought mine to work at a scrap company I owned for a while (until the great recession of '08) and it has never let me down. 

I have it tore down to the motor on frame in my garage right now since the propane tank is located on the top of the motor compartment and while working in the yard it started to smoke from a hydraulic hose leak. I didn't think it was prudent to catch this thing on fire with a 20 lbs. propane cylinder on top of it. 

This little loader REALLY does lift over a ton. It plows my driveway and helps me clear my small section of woods. It does about anything I need it to. 

It's a 2 wheel drive and I have large deep tread balloon tires on the front and small balloon style tires on the back. It doesn't tear the crap out of my yard and gets pretty good traction. I use chains in the winter. I have to replace the back tires and I was told that they are filled with sand for counterweight. We'll see. I have several nails stuck in them and was told not to pull them out and it isn't losing any inflation so I think he might have been right. 

In the process of changing the hoses ( I decided to change them all) I discovered some oddities I've never seen before. Such as the pump linkage. It is very unusual in my opinion. You guys might want to take a closer look at yours. Mines a custom job I think and runs off the harmonic balancer without actually being attached. 

I'll post pics when I'm done painting it and cleaning off the YEARS AND YEARS of old oil and accumulated dirt. 

I just want to say I love my big dipper and every one of my neighbors has offered to buy it from me. They often ask me to help them remove trees and such and i do it because I really like playing with my toy. 

One question I do have is where I can find the oil sending unit and gauge. Mine is defective and so rusted I can't get any numbers off of it. Any info would be appreciated.
It's not electrical but an oil tube that runs from the connection on the motor to the gauge. 


I really would like to see a parts list and/or manual. I would be willing to pay someone for the trouble. If I can answer any questions feel free to ask and I'll do my best. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## flhusa1

*big dipper with tooth bar*










tooth bar installed and new paint. have not used my dipper yet.


----------



## Ron Qual

I have a 1965 dimco loader I think my dad bought it new, it was made in Fargo ND and they converted it to 4 wheel drive, It was built before skid steer loaders so he used it for barn cleaning and we have put thousands of hours on that thing. But dads gone now and I'm trying to replace the brakes and need information on what kind of brake parts they used.


----------



## Tobias Fekken

Also looking for a parts/shop manual for these. Just bought one.


----------



## Tobias Fekken

Anyone out there can help me, I'm looking for a parts/shop manual for a Dimco Mobility Big Dipper.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Tobias, welcome to the tractor forum.

A little history on your loader posted by Jack Anderson and JoeK on the YT forum:

"Dimco was the original builder I believe,outta ND,then Mobility in MN,then rights were sold to Northwestern in Eau Claire,WI."

"The Big Dipper is a loader/forklift which was built by Mobility Long Lake,MN. Northwestern Motor Company now owns Mobility and they are in Eau Claire, WI. The Big Dipper was a popular loader used in fertilizer sheds to transport bulk fertilizer to the blenders."

These posts were dated 1999. You may be able to get some information from Northwestern Motor Company??

Ebay has an old Dimco parts manual on sale for $85 (too much, but may be your only resource). See eBay item number: 152951603818. Keep an eye on ebay, another manual may come up. 

Good Luck with your new toy!


----------



## Tobias Fekken

spikestreeservi said:


> *Parts Manual*
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to get a copy of the parts manual if anyone has one. I just got one this summer and am having to do a lot of repairs. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Tobias Fekken

Did you ever get a parts manual. I just bought a Dipper myself,and would like a parts manual.


----------



## Tobias Fekken

Dimco49AW said:


> *Dim Co owner myself !!*
> 
> What year is it ? I have 7 of them all older 2 of the very early years late 50s / early 60s. My Uncle Donald Dimmer and his brother Sylvester started the company in Alice North Dakota. I also have parts


----------



## Tobias Fekken

Can you tell me what axle they used in the front and the driveshaft. I have a Dipper 2. It would be nice to have manuals for it.


----------



## Robert281979

I am new to this forum, and like many I am also a new proud owner of a Big Dipper III. Mine came from Wisconsin and was used in a fertilizer plant. I had to clean out the carb. replace some fuel line, and replace the choke cable. Now it runs like a top. The only real issues I have with mine is, the spool valves for the loader need new seals and O rings, a hydraulic steering line needs replaced, and the R.O.P.S cage needs to be straightened. I believe it has been laid over on its side before. I have not found any thing online for my Dipper III at all. Mine is a loader, but has a modified front (quick release) bucket and came with a set of pallet forks. As seen in a previous post, I think I am as well going to build a dual tire set up for my dipper.


----------



## North14

Shot in the dark here, but here goes. I have a family owned/operated Agronomy business in North Dakota. We currently use a Mobility Big Dipper Loader for our dry fertilizer. It works quite well as our fertilizer plant was built in the 70's so space is limited. Does anyone have any leads of Big Dipper Loaders for sale? Ours has served us well, but we would like to find another for parts or for use in our plant. I've searched online countless times, but only have seen them on obscure auction bills. Would love to find another in decent shape and would be willing to make a generous offer on one no matter the distance! Thanks!


----------



## Huntsalot

North14 said:


> Shot in the dark here, but here goes. I have a family owned/operated Agronomy business in North Dakota. We currently use a Mobility Big Dipper Loader for our dry fertilizer. It works quite well as our fertilizer plant was built in the 70's so space is limited. Does anyone have any leads of Big Dipper Loaders for sale? Ours has served us well, but we would like to find another for parts or for use in our plant. I've searched online countless times, but only have seen them on obscure auction bills. Would love to find another in decent shape and would be willing to make a generous offer on one no matter the distance! Thanks!


I have a big dipper older quarter round fender has its issues would like to talk to you is that possible also in North Dakota


----------



## Robert Johnson

Tobias Fekken said:


> Can you tell me what axle they used in the front and the driveshaft. I have a Dipper 2. It would be nice to have manuals for it.


Mine has a narrowed axle from a 56 or older ford pickup. I have 10x16.5 tires on mine, makes for better use off the concrete.


----------



## Robert Johnson

Ron Qual said:


> I have a 1965 dimco loader I think my dad bought it new, it was made in Fargo ND and they converted it to 4 wheel drive, It was built before skid steer loaders so he used it for barn cleaning and we have put thousands of hours on that thing. But dads gone now and I'm trying to replace the brakes and need information on what kind of brake parts they used.


My Mobility has a narrowed #44 Spicer axle from a 1956 or older 1/2 ton Ford, probably ford brakes


----------



## bret

Not sure if anyone out there can help? I have a big dipper unsure of the year...no tags anywhere? Engine 4 cyl ford runs excellent has quick attach forks and bucket. Transmission is locked up as of yesterday...an unknown transmission leak lead to a gear basically welding itself to the shaft. So it is basically stuck in Reverse full time...is there anyone out there that would have a transmission for sale or a parts unit with a good tranny? I depend on this machine to help our cause for Veterans. Anyone out there that can help? Not sure what years it is even??? You may call me to 608-297-7400 late evenings is the best time


----------



## Robert Johnson

bret said:


> Not sure if anyone out there can help? I have a big dipper unsure of the year...no tags anywhere? Engine 4 cyl ford runs excellent has quick attach forks and bucket. Transmission is locked up as of yesterday...an unknown transmission leak lead to a gear basically welding itself to the shaft. So it is basically stuck in Reverse full time...is there anyone out there that would have a transmission for sale or a parts unit with a good tranny? I depend on this machine to help our cause for Veterans. Anyone out there that can help? Not sure what years it is even??? You may call me to 608-297-7400 late evenings is the best time
> View attachment 56099
> View attachment 56097
> View attachment 56099
> View attachment 56097


----------



## Robert Johnson

Your machine is different from mine but tranny might be the same. Tranny is a common Ford pickup Borg Warner from 50s or 60s with reverse blocked. Should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## Mpd0284

Sorry I'm new to this thread, so I'm not sure if I'm so this rite or not. I have a Dimco big Dipper with a forklift boom on it, was told it is a 1958 model when I bought it. The clutch went out on it today while unloading logs. Does anybody have a manual that tells or shows how to replace clutch.


----------



## Huntsalot

Mpd0284 said:


> Sorry I'm new to this thread, so I'm not sure if I'm so this rite or not. I have a Dimco big Dipper with a forklift boom on it, was told it is a 1958 model when I bought it. The clutch went out on it today while unloading logs. Does anybody have a manual that tells or shows how to replace clutch.


----------



## Jon Burton

D67chevelle said:


> I have three of these machines. Two 2wd and a 4wd. A little history on them is they were originally made by Dimco. They called them the Big Dipper. They first were built in Alice, ND. Then moved to Fargo, ND. My 4wd was built in Fargo in 1968 and is a Dimco. The other two are Mobilitys built in 1974. I have lots of info on these machines. They came with front wheel weights but they are hard to find now. Most had a 300 and 600lb counter weight on the rear. One of my 2wheelers has another 400lb bolted to the steps by the seet. Any questions just ask and it will try to answer them


*I recently purchased one a 4x4 diesel for some reason I have plenty of power going in reverse but peddle is stuff going forward and very slow is there a trick or a adjustment to fix this or do I need to tinker with the linkage*


----------



## JD Max

oaker said:


> I own one of these also. Mine is a 4x4 with a continental diesel. I have had if for about 12 yrs and have done numerous repairs. Just got done putting in new seals on the front wheel motors. Had a heck of a time finding the right ones but got it done. I also have a parts book. I got lucky because the company that used to build these was sold to a company close to where I live.


Is there anyway you could make a copy of your parts list and either post it or email it? for the Mobility Big Dipper?


----------



## JD Max

oaker said:


> *Parts manual*
> 
> Its been a long time since I checked on this thread. I do have a parts book/manual. If I ever get time, I might just upload the whole thing so everyone can use it. I just have to scan in the whole thing and then convert to pdf or something. I should get some pics of mine here too, but I only have so much time. I believe the manual is for both 2 and 4 wheel/ gas and diesel.


Did you ever get your manual copied? I would love to have a copy.


----------



## JD Max

Do you have front wheel rims?


----------



## JD Max

BelarusBulldog said:


> Nice find you scored, BTS. Good idea adding duels to the front for stability. Smart move relocating the fuel tank too, but I have to agree with jhngardner, add more counter weight to replace the sand you removed. Can't wait to see pictures when you're finished all the modifications!


How do you add duuals? Where can i find rims?


----------



## JD Max

oaker said:


> *Parts manual*
> 
> Its been a long time since I checked on this thread. I do have a parts book/manual. If I ever get time, I might just upload the whole thing so everyone can use it. I just have to scan in the whole thing and then convert to pdf or something. I should get some pics of mine here too, but I only have so much time. I believe the manual is for both 2 and 4 wheel/ gas and diesel.


 this is an old thread do you still have a copy of the manual for the Big Dipper? I would pay you for a copy of it. Thanks.


----------



## JD Max

do you still have big dipper parts, front rims?


----------



## Comtat

How high does this lift?


----------



## JD Max

Comtat said:


> How high does this lift?


Six or seven feet bucket lifts and tips.


----------



## Bernie D

Just purchased a Mobility Dipper not sure what Model or year it is yet, wondering if has a manual they might scan me a copy of


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum Bernie. Seems like info on those units is not easy to find!


----------



## JD Max

Bernie D said:


> Just purchased a Mobility Dipper not sure what Model or year it is yet, wondering if has a manual they might scan me a copy of


We bought one this fall. Manuals are not to be found. if you find one you could sell several copies. I bought a ford 172 engine parts book. has most of the engine parts. Mine is a 1980. two wheel front wheel drive. I need to replace brakes, lines master cylinders. Brakes and drive axel from a 63-64 ford truck, master cylinders are from a Jeep. I would like to find an additional set of 16.5 rims. It also has a number of ford tractor parts.


----------



## Nazar

D67chevelle said:


> I have three of these machines. Two 2wd and a 4wd. A little history on them is they were originally made by Dimco. They called them the Big Dipper. They first were built in Alice, ND. Then moved to Fargo, ND. My 4wd was built in Fargo in 1968 and is a Dimco. The other two are Mobilitys built in 1974. I have lots of info on these machines. They came with front wheel weights but they are hard to find now. Most had a 300 and 600lb counter weight on the rear. One of my 2wheelers has another 400lb bolted to the steps by the seet. Any questions just ask and it will try to answer them


Hello. Do you think I can get parts for one of those loader now?
Thanks.


----------



## tomtuleta

oaker said:


> *Parts manual*
> 
> Its been a long time since I checked on this thread. I do have a parts book/manual. If I ever get time, I might just upload the whole thing so everyone can use it. I just have to scan in the whole thing and then convert to pdf or something. I should get some pics of mine here too, but I only have so much time. I believe the manual is for both 2 and 4 wheel/ gas and diesel.


If you do get a chance to upload the parts book I would be very interested. I have 2 one hydrostatic and one std


----------



## tomtuleta

tomtuleta said:


> If you do get a chance to upload the parts book I would be very interested. I have 2 one hydrostatic and one std


even if you could put it on a thumb drive for a few bucks atleast I would have some info.


----------



## ndside86

Dimco49AW said:


> *Dim Co owner myself !!* What year is it ? I have 7 of them all older 2 of the very early years late 50s / early 60s. My Uncle Donald Dimmer and his brother Sylvester started the company in Alice North Dakota. I also have parts


 I'm looking for some information on my big dipper myself: a651 model 7654w ss# 00308 7013276592 thanks ivan


----------



## ndside86

D67chevelle said:


> I have three of these machines. Two 2wd and a 4wd. A little history on them is they were originally made by Dimco. They called them the Big Dipper. They first were built in Alice, ND. Then moved to Fargo, ND. My 4wd was built in Fargo in 1968 and is a Dimco. The other two are Mobilitys built in 1974. I have lots of info on these machines. They came with front wheel weights but they are hard to find now. Most had a 300 and 600lb counter weight on the rear. One of my 2wheelers has another 400lb bolted to the steps by the seet. Any questions just ask and it will try to answer them


I'm looking for some information on my big dipper myself: a651 model 7654w ss# 00308 7013276592 thanks ivan 4x4


----------



## ndside86

.


----------



## ndside86

ndside86 said:


> I'm looking for some information on my big dipper myself: a651 model 7654w ss# 00308 7013276592 thanks ivan


----------



## FJH

Nazar said:


> Hello. Do you think I can get parts for one of those loader now?
> Thanks.


----------



## FJH

Howdy! Am new to this forum. Am looking for info on Mobility Big Dipper, Model 70 2w. Serial number L 501. Our local Coop owns it and the hydrostatic pump in front has problems. No tags on pump for identification. Any one now how to find info on it. Also can it be replaced with a different pump without knowing specs on the original? Thanks


----------



## pogobill

FJH said:


> Howdy! Am new to this forum. Am looking for info on Mobility Big Dipper, Model 70 2w. Serial number L 501. Our local Coop owns it and the hydrostatic pump in front has problems. No tags on pump for identification. Any one now how to find info on it. Also can it be replaced with a different pump without knowing specs on the original? Thanks


I'd take the pump into a hydraulic shop and get it rebuilt, or ask them what a suitable replacement would be. There isn't much info out there on these things.


----------



## FJH

Thanks for reply. They took it to shop and the shop is telling them they can’t get the shaft , I believe they said, removed. There are no tags are markings so they don’t know what to replace it with. They don’t know the specs. I will have to get more info from them, was just wondering if any info out there. Once again thank you.


----------



## The 203

That will be a handy tool
Add counterweight back in. Those small rear tires will tend to dig in and get stuck on soft ground. That type of steering gives great control but dig into the dirt easy.
Great tool for your acreage

Edit;
Yours may not have the small steering tires. I got confused by previous posts.


----------

